# [sandbox] ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c

## soban_

Powtarza sie ten blad, ktory posiadam w temacie:

```
# emerge @x11-module-rebuild @module-rebuild -vq

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.30

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.8.7-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.8.7-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4

>>> Installing (1 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4

>>> Emerging (2 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-13.0.0-r1

>>> Jobs: 1 of 21 complete, 1 running               Load avg: 1.10, 0.42, 0.16 (null)*(null) ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (No such file or directory):

 (null)*(null) ISE:

        abs_path: (null)

        res_path: (null)

>>> Installing (2 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-13.0.0-r1

>>> Emerging (3 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.0

>>> Installing (3 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.0

>>> Emerging (4 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.21.6

>>> Jobs: 3 of 21 complete, 1 running               Load avg: 2.19, 0.78, 0.29 (null)*(null) ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (No such file or directory):

 (null)*(null) ISE:

        abs_path: (null)

        res_path: (null)

>>> Installing (4 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.21.6

>>> Emerging (5 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.2.0

>>> Jobs: 4 of 21 complete, 1 running               Load avg: 1.92, 0.79, 0.30 (null)*(null) ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (No such file or directory):

 (null)*(null) ISE:

        abs_path: (null)

        res_path: (null)

>>> Installing (5 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.2.0

>>> Emerging (6 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.1.0

>>> Installing (6 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.1.0

>>> Emerging (7 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.2-r1

>>> Jobs: 6 of 21 complete, 1 running               Load avg: 1.56, 0.85, 0.34 (null)*(null) ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (No such file or directory):

 (null)*(null) ISE:

        abs_path: (null)

        res_path: (null)

>>> Installing (7 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.2-r1

>>> Emerging (8 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.5-r1

>>> Installing (8 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.5-r1

>>> Emerging (9 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.6-r2

>>> Installing (9 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.6-r2

>>> Emerging (10 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.6.2

>>> Installing (10 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.6.2

>>> Emerging (11 of 21) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.30

>>> Installing (11 of 21) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.30

>>> Emerging (12 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.9.1

>>> Installing (12 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.9.1

>>> Emerging (13 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.2

>>> Jobs: 12 of 21 complete, 1 running              Load avg: 1.68, 1.11, 0.50 (null)*(null) ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (No such file or directory):

 (null)*(null) ISE:

        abs_path: (null)

        res_path: (null)

>>> Installing (13 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.2

>>> Emerging (14 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0

>>> Installing (14 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0

>>> Emerging (15 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.3-r1

>>> Installing (15 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.3-r1

>>> Emerging (16 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.6-r1

>>> Installing (16 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.6-r1

>>> Emerging (17 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.7

>>> Installing (17 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.7

>>> Emerging (18 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.3.6

>>> Installing (18 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.3.6

>>> Emerging (19 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0

>>> Installing (19 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0

>>> Emerging (20 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.8-r1

>>> Jobs: 19 of 21 complete, 1 running              Load avg: 1.90, 1.28, 0.62 (null)*(null) ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (No such file or directory):

 (null)*(null) ISE:

        abs_path: (null)

        res_path: (null)

>>> Installing (20 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.8-r1

>>> Emerging (21 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.20-r1

>>> Jobs: 20 of 21 complete, 1 running              Load avg: 1.70, 1.27, 0.62 (null)*(null) ../../sandbox-2.6/libsandbox/libsandbox.c:check_syscall():879: failure (No such file or directory):

 (null)*(null) ISE:

        abs_path: (null)

        res_path: (null)

>>> Installing (21 of 21) x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.20-r1

>>> Jobs: 21 of 21 complete                         Load avg: 1.59, 1.26, 0.63

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.1.0:

 *   CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS:      is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-313.30:

 * You must be in the video group to use the NVIDIA device

 * For more info, read the docs at

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect6

 *

 * This ebuild installs a kernel module and X driver. Both must

 * match explicitly in their version. This means, if you restart

 * X, you must modprobe -r nvidia before starting it back up

 *

 * To use the NVIDIA GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

 *

 * To use the NVIDIA CUDA/OpenCL, run "eselect opencl set nvidia"

 *

 * NVIDIA has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

 * output of /opt/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.3.2:

 * Supported chipsets:

 * CLE266 (VT3122), KM400/P4M800 (VT3205), K8M800 (VT3204),

 * PM800/PM880/CN400 (VT3259), VM800/CN700/P4M800Pro (VT3314),

 * CX700 (VT3324), P4M890 (VT3327), K8M890 (VT3336),

 * P4M900/VN896 (VT3364), VX800 (VT3353), VX855 (VT3409), VX900

 *

 * The driver name is 'openchrome', and this is what you need

 * to use in your xorg.conf (and not 'via').

 *

 * See the ChangeLog and release notes for more information.

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.3.6:

 * Your X server no longer supports XAA, so xf86-video-savage will fall back

 * to shadowFB. Enable EXA in your X.org configuration to still have some 2D

 * acceleration. See "man 4 savage" for details.
```

Druga sprawa, chcialem sie zapytac jak przedstawia sie aktualnie poprawny wpis do Nvidi w /etc/make.conf:

```
LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE=48

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

#VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#ten wyzej, czy nizej jest poprawny?

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

No i przy tych bledach zauwazylem, ze nie dziala mi myszka w X-ach pod fluxboxem, podaje wiecej informacji:

```
# rc-update

             bootmisc | boot

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

              keymaps | boot

            killprocs |              shutdown

                local |      default

           localmount | boot

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |              shutdown

                 mtab | boot

               net.lo | boot

             netmount |      default

               procfs | boot

                 root | boot

            savecache |              shutdown

                 sshd |      default

                 swap | boot

            swapfiles | boot

               sysctl | boot

                sysfs |                       sysinit

         termencoding | boot

       tmpfiles.setup | boot

                 udev |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot
```

Na polu walki z xorgiem:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

#       Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "wfb"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "False"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ E2200HD"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 94.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0

    Option         "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-1"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 55.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]"

    Option         "HWcursor" "On"

    Option         "CursorShadow"

    Option         "CursorShadowAlpha" "32"

    Option         "CursorShadowXOffset" "3"

    Option         "CursorShadowYOffset" "3"

    Option         "TwinView" "True"

    Option         "MetaModes" "1920x1080,1280x1080"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT-1 RightOf CRT-0"

    Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "80.0"

    Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "75.0"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

    Option         "BackingStore" "true"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

    Option         "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    Option         "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1920x1080_60 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1920x1080_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "Damage" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Jakies pomysly?

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz co Xorg.0.log mowi o inputach. A bug z sandboksem zglos na bugzille, moze Vapier ogarnie co z tym nie tak, wkonciu to jego zabawka.

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie sandbox chodzi bez problemu, ale mam wersję:

```
qlist -ICvUq sandbox

sys-apps/sandbox-2.5 multilib
```

Spróbuj cofnąć u siebie.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

